# NEW GAME: Guess the author



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

Post a few hints about the typical writing style of an author and let's see who guesses whom.  This includes clues such as elements, vernacular, syntax, etcetera that are common in most of that author's literary productions or significant productions.

I'll start:


New England locations
Whores and ghonorrhea
the German language

Guess the author who uses these elements?


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Post a few hints about the typical writing style of an author and let's see who guesses whom. This includes clues such as elements, vernacular, syntax, etcetera that are common in most of that author's literary productions or significant productions.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


 
Saul Bellow?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Saul Bellow?


Nope.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Nope.


 
Then it must be John Irving-though I don't get the German language thing, so I could be wrong again........


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2006)

Of course if I actaully finished Hotel New Hampshire I might know for sure , but I wonder if it's John Irving.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

You're both correct!  John Irving.

So ... post some clues to another author and we can guess.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

New England locations
pop culture
improbable battles between good and evil


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> New England locations
> pop culture
> improbable battles between good and evil


 
...and faced a real-life horror story when he was struck by a van and nearly killed.

Stephen King


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> ...and faced a real-life horror story when he was struck by a van and nearly killed.
> 
> Stephen King


Yeah, that's it-yer go, I guess......


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ohhh waht a wonderful Idea for a game!  Here is one:

New England Author
Gothic Horror
Created a pantheon of sinister, evil Gods.

Good Luck,
Rob


----------



## Jenna (Jun 25, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Ohhh waht a wonderful Idea for a game! Here is one:
> 
> New England Author
> Gothic Horror
> ...


Hey Rob  I will say HP Lovecraft.. though Poe was also from Boston I believe.. but I guess from your description you mean Lovecraft, right? what say ye?

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 25, 2006)

definitely lovecraft.  Right?  Poe didn't create a pantheon of evil gods - spent more time on the inhumanity/insanity of man against man.


----------



## Carol (Jun 25, 2006)

Poe was from Baltimore


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Poe was from Baltimore


 
Poe had an interesting childhood-both parents were actors, and he lived on the road, until his parents died when he was 3. After they died, he went to live with an aunt in Richmond, Virginia, but the aunt and her husband went to Europe, and Poe was educated in England and Scotland.He later lived in New York City, Philadelphia and Baltimore...though he didn't live in Baltimore with another aunt-and mother of his child bride, Virginia, until after publishing his first three volumes of poems, which didn't sell-hence the stay with his aunt. LAter, of course, he would die in Baltimore....

,..but he was _born_ in Boston.....

(sorry, Poe's an obsessive favorite from my childhood.....)


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Rob  I will say HP Lovecraft.. though Poe was also from Boston I believe.. but I guess from your description you mean Lovecraft, right? what say ye?
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Jenna and tradrockrat you win the Prize... this very special...er...ahh...  _*Bunch of Flowers!  *_hehehehehehe

It was indeed HP Lovecraft and his Cthulhu Mythos... sinister and dark are they!

Rob


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

syntax suggests certain accents and dialects
impossible feats
fantasy of youthful boys
hints at homosexuality


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> syntax suggests certain accents and dialects
> impossible feats
> fantasy of youthful boys
> hints at homosexuality


 
Ann Rice?*-giggle!-*


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

elder999 said:
			
		

> Ann Rice?*-giggle!-*


:lol2: No, I didn't put "fairy tale fantasy" in there ... :lol2:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jun 25, 2006)

lol random guess Terry goodkind?​


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2006)

nope


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> syntax suggests certain accents and dialects
> impossible feats
> fantasy of youthful boys
> hints at homosexuality


 
Shesulsa this is a tough one!

Can I throw in a guess at Neil Gaimon?

Rob


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2006)

nope

You're gonna slap your forehead when you find out.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

JK Rowling?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2006)

nope


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 26, 2006)

Mark Twain?

Respects!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 26, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Mark Twain?
> 
> Respects!



DING! DING! DING! DING! DING!  Mark Twain it is!!


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> DING! DING! DING! DING! DING! Mark Twain it is!!


 
DOH!    Nice One!  I AM slapping my head right now!

Rob


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2006)

I would've thought Truman Capote


----------



## crushing (Jun 26, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I would've thought Truman Capote


 

The operative word is 'HINTS' at homosexuality.  I don't think there was any hinting with Capote.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

M'Ok...  

Here is my next challenge..

Sci-Fi Writer
Held authority (In all shapes and forms) in high distain
Explored concepts of stable Polygamous and Polyamorous relationships
Published last novel Post-humously

Let the guesses begin!

Rob


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> M'Ok...
> 
> Here is my next challenge..
> 
> ...



Robert Heinlein


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> M'Ok...
> 
> Here is my next challenge..
> 
> ...


 
L Ron Hubbard


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Robert Heinlein


 
Wow..Kacey nails it right outta the gate!  Nice!

Clearly I am going to have to go for more obscure Authors as there is no fooling you well read fiends!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Allright....   Let em try one more..

Sci-Fi writer
Defined a new Genre
Paints a Gritty, Dystopic near Future
Also wrote a screenplay for an Alien Sequel (which was not used)

Allright I may have completely given it up with the last clue..

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang, I suck at this game!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Allright....   Let em try one more..
> 
> Sci-Fi writer
> Defined a new Genre
> ...


Phillip K Dick? (aka the author of Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep.. aka Blade Runner).


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Phillip K Dick? (aka the author of Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep.. aka Blade Runner).


 
Great guess and it fits the dystopic future but alas no.. PKD did not do an Aliens Script and I he didn't actually kick off the genre of writing..

Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Dang, I suck at this game!!!!


 
HK Phooey..

I am not familiar with that Author.. Is he Korean?  *ducking*


----------



## Carol (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> HK Phooey..
> 
> I am not familiar with that Author.. Is he Korean? *ducking*


 
_North_ Korean. :rofl:

Was it that cyberpunk guy?  Gibson?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> HK Phooey..
> 
> I am not familiar with that Author.. Is he Korean?  *ducking*


Nah just a clumsy dog with a smart cat.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> _North_ Korean. :rofl:
> 
> Was it that cyberpunk guy? Gibson?


 
Carol you are as smart as you are pretty!  Indeed it IS William Gibson!  Nice one!

My personal favorite Gibson book is Neuromancer...  An amazing read but his collection of short stories called Burning Chrome is worth checking out..

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> HK Phooey..
> 
> I am not familiar with that Author.. Is he Korean? *ducking*


 
Lol! 

I guess if I tried hard enough I could find hints of homosexuality in the Harry Potter series.


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> Carol you are as smart as you are pretty! Indeed it IS William Gibson! Nice one!
> 
> My personal favorite Gibson book is Neuromancer... An amazing read but his collection of short stories called Burning Chrome is worth checking out..
> 
> Rob


 
Awww...I'm blushing now.   



OK, my turn!


1.  Sex bordering on rape

2.  Rampant capitalism

3.  Appreciated by Allan Greenspan


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Awww...I'm blushing now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Would it be Ann Rand?

Rob


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

May I say that you are as handsome as you are smart? 

Although that sounds....less creative... 

Yes!  Ayn Rand it is.


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

1.  Socially critical

2.  Oddly autobiographical feel

3.  Los Angeles


----------



## crushing (Jun 27, 2006)

If you had Las Vegas instead of LA, I would guess Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Carol (Jun 27, 2006)

Not Hunter S. Thompson.

Although, Fear and Loathing in Los Angeles would have made for an interesting story.


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> 1. Socially critical
> 
> 2. Oddly autobiographical feel
> 
> 3. Los Angeles


Although it's not the answer to this question, this description reminded me of James Brown's The Los Angeles Diaries and I just wanted to recommend _that_ book to everyone as one of the most powerful and brutally honest "memoirs" of LA life I've ever had the pleasure to read. Quite an eye-opener.

Sorry for the interjection! Play on...

Respects!


----------



## Carol (Jun 28, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Although it's not the answer to this question, this description reminded me of James Brown's The Los Angeles Diaries and I just wanted to recommend _that_ book to everyone as one of the most powerful and brutally honest "memoirs" of LA life I've ever had the pleasure to read. Quite an eye-opener.
> 
> Sorry for the interjection! Play on...
> 
> Respects!


 
Sounds like a salaciously good read, MartialIntent!

Now c'mon...guess an author


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> May I say that you are as handsome as you are smart?
> 
> Although that sounds....less creative...
> 
> Yes! Ayn Rand it is.


 
Woot!

And thank you for the kind words!  *blush*

I Finally got an answer correct!  buyah!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> 1. Socially critical
> 
> 2. Oddly autobiographical feel
> 
> 3. Los Angeles


 
I am going to guess... Chuck Palaniuck (i think that's how you spell his last name...)

Rob


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Sounds like a salaciously good read, MartialIntent!
> 
> Now c'mon...guess an author


 
James Ellroy? I mean, the writer of the novel upon which the movie LA Confidential was based? Hey, least if it ain't who you're thinking of, we can all take something away. I aim to educate, hehe. 

Respects!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone else gonna guess?


----------



## elder999 (Jul 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Anyone else gonna guess?


 
Walter Mosley?


----------



## elder999 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> 1. Socially critical
> 
> 2. Oddly autobiographical feel
> 
> 3. Los Angeles


 
So, damn, Carol-who is it?????


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dammit, Carol, are you paying attention???!!!

Not knowing is positively filling me with anxiety!!!!


_well, not really, but....._


----------



## Carol (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry Elder!!   

Attention should pay ME.  Well, maybe not...  


Charles Bukowski.


Elder you should give the next one a go since I was so cruel.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 7, 2006)

1.  sci-fi author
2.  wildly enthusiastic
3.  think mars and fires


----------



## elder999 (Nov 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> 1. sci-fi author
> 2. wildly enthusiastic
> 3. think mars and fires


 

Kim Stanley Roninson.

1. Shunned publicity
2.economics and politics.
3. spirituality
4. encounters between east and west.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Kim Stanley Roninson.
> 
> 1. Shunned publicity
> 2.economics and politics.
> ...


 
Salman Rushdie?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 8, 2006)

elder, that's a negatory on robinson, but damn those were some good reads.  i learned new words and everything.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Salman Rushdie?


 

Nope-good guess, though!


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Nope-good guess, though!


 
Gandhi?


----------



## elder999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Gandhi?


 

no, it's a novelist.



			
				bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> elder, that's a negatory on robinson, but damn those were some good reads. i learned new words and everything


 
Edgar Rice Burroughs or Ray Bradbury? After that, I'm spent!


----------



## crushing (Nov 11, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Kim Stanley Roninson.
> 
> 1. Shunned publicity
> 2.economics and politics.
> ...


 
Hermann Hesse?


----------



## elder999 (Nov 11, 2006)

crushing said:


> Hermann Hesse?


 

ha-ha. Good guess, but I'm afraid it's a bit more obscure than that. _Deliberately, of course.:wink1: 

Here's a hint, though: it's a woman, and she's from somewhere on the Asian continent......sort of.

Oh, and let's call her "obscure but acclaimed."_


----------

